# Advice needed: Cherry Shrimp Tank in Cubicle



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for a bit of advice from the shrimp gurus here.

I've recently set up a 3.5 gallon Cherry Shrimp tank at work. It's got a nice piece of driftwood, 3M sand substrate and is heavily planted with java moss, moss balls, java fern and some small Vals. I've also got a mini sponge filter in there. I've got about 7 shrimp in there right now. I've also got a mini clamp-on fluorescent light fixture on a timer attached to the tank as well.

My work schedule is such that I work from home two days a week so there are times when my tank will go unattended for up to 3 days at a time (Friday, Saturday, Sunday).

I'm sure the shrimp would be fine grazing for at least two days, but I worry if I leave it unattended for three or four days at a time. Can my shrimp thrive without being fed for 3-4 days at a time?

*tl;dr: can cherry shrimp survive in a heavily planted nano tank for 3-4 days in a row without being fed?
*
Thanks!


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, here's a pic in case you were wondering


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If the lighting is sufficient there should be enough to graze off of.

I fed my shrimp once every 2 to 3 days, and pulled out the uneaten pellets after they were done. They were constantly cleaning the tank and plants in between.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, Effox! Appreciate your input. I figured they'd be OK as well. I also feed my cherry shrimp (at home) once every two or three days, but they're in a much larger tank with a lot more to munch on.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Not a shrimp guru but did experiment- put 3 yellow shrimp in 1 gal bowl with some extra plants in a cold room at15C, after 1 week found 2 shrimp still alive and returned them to their normal tank. About 1.5 month later moved bowl to a sunny window and notice some movement in it-lost shrimp live and well without heater, filter or water change for almost 2 month
I'd say 4 day in a nice planted tank-no problem


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your story, Barvinok. This puts me at ease


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I keep a small 10 gallon tank just to grow out plants. I change the water when I change the water in my other tank, so every two weeks or so. I recently spotted a cherry shrimp who must have hitched a ride on a plant. I imagine he's been in there a few months, just feeding off whatever is in there. No added food. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep yellows in a 5 gallon with almond leaves. I rarely have to feed them at all(maybe once every week?), they seem to be happy and breeding.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome -- thanks for the info, guys. I guess I won't bug my colleagues about feeding them until I get back.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

You shouldn't have any problems leaving them for a week once things get established. Ive got over 500 and they seem fine when leave them for short times. Makes for a clean tank. 
If you want a whole colony I easily have enough for a great start.


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info, aqua59! I've actually got a ton of cherries at home -- I just never left them unfed for 3-4 days at a time. Sounds like it won't be a problem though!


----------

